# Todesritter welchen Beruf?



## xHighlanderx (5. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

welche Berufe lehrnt ihr euren Todesritter ??????  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was lohnt sich um den Ritter zu verstärken und unbesiegbar zu machen muhahaha     ?????????   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg xHighlanderx


----------



## Briefklammer (5. Oktober 2008)

hmm ich denk mal ich werde ihm inschriftenkunde oder schmied beibringen und als 2ten beruf mach ich bergbau bringt immer schön geld^^


----------



## Kcrs (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich mach auch Inschriftenkunde aber Kräuterkunde dazu weil sonst muss ich die ganzen kräuterkaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Noch ne frage: muss man eigentlich als Todesritter bei den berufen von 1 anfangen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mfg KCRS


----------



## Briefklammer (5. Oktober 2008)

> Ich mach auch Inschriftenkunde aber Kräuterkunde dazu weil sonst muss ich die ganzen kräuterkaufen.
> Noch ne frage: muss man eigentlich als Todesritter bei den berufen von 1 anfangen?
> Mfg KCRS


ja aufm beta server hat man aber erstehilfe auf 225


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

Briefklammer schrieb:


> ja aufm beta server hat man aber erstehilfe auf 225


nich nur auf beta wird auch aufn normalen wohl so sein
sprich alle berufe bis auf erste hilfe musst du von 1 weg starten


----------



## Lootelf (5. Oktober 2008)

Häkeln und Floristik - was sollte man einem Todesritter sonst lehren?



Aber lass mich mal sachlich bleiben....
DK trägt Platte - da ist Schmied sinnvoll.
Dazu einen Farmberuf, oder wenn ein Farmtwink vorhanden ist einen praktischen Zweitberuf wie Alchimie, Verzauberungskunst, Inschriftenkunde, Ingenieurskunst oder Juwelenschleifen.

Aber man kann, falls man selbst nicht logisch nachdenken mag, auch den millionsten Fred zum Thema im Forum verfassen...


Skillt ihr um...?
Lernt ihr einen neuen Beruf...?
Lohnt sich Schneiderei für meinen Paladin...?
Malt ihr euch zu Ostern die Eier bunt an...?

Eure Sorgen hätte ich gern...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xHighlanderx (5. Oktober 2008)

Naja , Floristik hört sich ja wie Kräuterkunde an  ....   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dann häckel ich mir noch eine Platte hihi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja Schmied und Inschriftenkunde wird es wohl werden aber dann welche Richtung beim Schmied ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mmhh Waffenspezi oder Rüstungsspezi   ????  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mmhhh gibt es den neue interessante Rezepte in der Erweiterung ????   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ok Danke für eure Antworten   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg xHighlanderx


----------



## Lootelf (5. Oktober 2008)

Schmiederezepte sind bislang noch nicht viele bekannt.
Wenn es aber so läuft wie in BC, dann gibt es kaum sinnvolle Rezepte für Waffenschmiede, da es bis auf 1-2 für deine Klasse sinnvolle BoP-Waffen kaum brauchbare BoE-Waffen gibt, die sich im AH auch nur ansatzweise kostendeckend verkaufen lassen.

Rüstungschmied war zumindest in BC schon die etwas bessere Wahl.
Was da mit WotLK an Rezepten kommen wird, ist leider noch nicht so klar.


----------



## Malleus (5. Oktober 2008)

ich schätz auch das wieder BoP waffen kommen werden.
deshalb wird mein DK schmied + Bergbau
Kräutern hab ich auf meinem Pala den ich dann auch auf 80 lvln werde

das man von 1 aus lvln muss kotzt mich zwar an aber ist an sich ganz klar, wär ja total unfair ^^


----------

